# Wanted to show this to everyone on here, helped me alot!



## jasongitar1 (Jun 19, 2006)

There is a website I discovered called http://www.directlabs.com and found out that's were all my problems were, all I know is about half my anxiety went away when I took these tests and felt I should share it with everyone on here. Literally saved my life!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

nuerotransmittors check = $250.00

hormone test = $258

Your urine sample = Priceless


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

So what did the hormone test reveal exactly???

Which of your hormones are out of whack and how can they be regulated?

Do you think a hormonal inbalance is the cause of your dp / dr?


----------



## jasongitar1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hahaha Emulated, true that!

Epiphany, It revealed pretty much everything I wanted to know about my hormones, what levels they were being excreted into body. My Testosterone was way out of wack, produced far less than a woman would, my cortisol levels were all over the place way too high and way too low at the wrong times of day, and my estrogren and progrestron(probably spelled wrong) levels were way way too high, there were many ways you can go about regulating them, for me, going on a raw food diet, and dating again(falling in love, being intimate), believe it or not really helped balanced my levels back out, I also used a creme that you rub on that helps balance levels too, couldn't really tell a difference with that though. The original cause of my DP/DR was from smoking marijuana, but it had faded after quite a few years, when I suffered some major relationship problems, stress, and depression, I went spirling back into a constant case of severe anxiety with the good ole DP/DR that comes with it. Through trial and error and balancing out my hormones my anxiety has decreased to almost nothing, the DP/DR still remains but definitely not the same level it was 2 years ago, and the depression is way better too. I feel exactly 50% cured if that makes any sense.


----------

